# Has anyone had implantation bleeding?



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi girls, 

Wondering if anyone has ever had implantation bleeding and is it like period cramps? I have a brown discharge and period cramps. It prob is my period coming but   it's not


----------



## wilson1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi

I had implantation bleeding about 7 days after transfer, it lasted about 4 days and was light.  I didn't have any period like pains.  Hope this helps.  Just remember everyone is different and it may be implantation bleeding you just have some cramps too.

Good luck


----------

